# 11 Things The Happiest and Most Successful Couples Avoid



## rabbislatkin

Wanted to share this article with you based on our experience with couples. Enjoy the read: 11 Things The Happiest and Most Successful Couples Avoid | The Marriage Restoration Project - Marriage & Therapy Programs, Family & Marriage Counseling


----------



## NobodySpecial

May I share some differences? 

I DO dump. BUT I say - hey is it ok if I dump on you a bit? That said, I will dump about work, commute... NOT him. If I need to have a discussion with him about him or us, I wait until I can have a constructive.

Fun and dating. Key. No doubt.

Oh crap. You mean I have to stop ignoring our finances? That is tough for me. But I did already know it!

Good post. Thanks for it.


----------



## the2ofus

Nobodyspecial~ from what I read there the "dumping" is more of an unleashing, side swiping type of thing. No respect for them by asking is now good. 

Also at first I read it as unleashing your pent up upset on them instead of constructively discussing your feelings. You know that person who dumps on people then says "now I feel better" with a big grin on their face while everyone is left reeling from being ripped apart.

But I can see how just dumping problems could be bad too.


----------

